# Modern Arnis ebooks now in hard copy form!



## Dan Anderson (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi Folks,
I just received the first batch of my Modern Arnis books in printed form.  This was done in response to the requests from non-computer whiz's to have something they can actually hold.  I will be going to the WMAA Spring Camp as well as the 2003 Modern Arnis Symposium so if anyone wants to have a copy, let me know.  The initial printing price is $20 per book.  There is more info on my website (listed below).
Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Apr 26, 2003)

I have a hardcopy of the Advanced Modern Arnis book but will definitely be looking for a copy of the Defanging the Snake book in dead-tree form.


----------

